# The Magical Facebook Vertical Image Resolution



## rexbobcat (Sep 10, 2012)

I finally found the magical pixel resolution to post vertical images with little image degradation.

800px on the long side 

I can post horizontal images up to like 2000px without too much quality loss, but with vertical images I don't know if FB uses different compression or just flips out, but they always look terrible.

NOT ANYMORE!!!

Now I can take down my website and do business solely through the big book of faces. amiright?


----------

